# Looking for "How to Grow A Goddess" - Anyone???



## Crewchick (Jul 13, 2009)

Looking for old Buf story I believe the title is "How to Grow A Goddess" by an author whose last name I believe is Rose. It was in Buf in the early 1990's. The story is kind of a "Taming of the Shrew" or "Kiss me Kate" kind of thing in a way. Wife catches husband cheating at a Cat House with a BBW. Wife, who is into working out and had athletic body is angry, spiteful and depressed. Decides if he likes then fat she may as well give up and give in to her food side. But her anger and spitefulness at her husband, she kicks him out of the bedroom and they are little more then house mates as this transformation takes place. In her depression and spite she gets a bit slovenly (I think she even takes up smoking) and expects him to pick-up after her and part of the payback for finding him with the BBW hooker. As she gradually gains she begin to start enjoying the result and the sheer torture her gaining form is putting her husband through, only able to observe from a distance. She plays out this role and then eventually takes her husband back to his sheer delight, now a full fledge BBW.

This story was a real discovery for me into the secret pleasures of being a BBW. If anyone has this as a word doc or as a pdf or can scan the back issue of Buf that it appeared in I would be most grateful.

Thanks and toodles!

Crewchick


----------



## Crewchick (Jul 13, 2009)

I actually made this request once before with no luck, please if anyone has, consider sharing for all to enjoy. I can be reached at [email protected] if you prefer a private exchange. Thanks again!

Luv,

Crewchick

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Looking for old BUF story - How to Grow A Goddess - I think? I believe the authors last name is Rose. It is about a husband and wife with a rocky marriage and told from the husband's perspective. It begins with him being caught by her in a BBW run brothel. she is very fit and thin and is devastated, humiliated and angered by this betrayal and revelation. Out of a combination of despair and spite she forgoes her workouts and goes on a binge. At first I think she thought he would be repulsed by this, but after observing the lust it kindles in him she decides to use it to her advantage by teasing and torturing him with it. She almost becomes a dominatrix in demeanor, but also very lazy and sloven as this also adds to his pent-up lust. Eventually she succumbs to the eroticism of her own weight gain and begins to revel in it eventually for givings him for being the FA that he is and finally invites him back into her room and her bed.

I know this story line might not appeal to all, but as a young woman this story introduced me to the very erotic and almost empowering nature female weight gain can have. I almost saw it as a "Kiss Me Kate" or Taming of the Shrew" type story. 

Any help finding the story would be greatly appreciated. Electronic copies can be e-mailed to me at [email protected] and by all means if you have this story, please post so others can enjoy.

Luv,

Crewchick


----------



## Crewchick (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone???? PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## BTB (Sep 8, 2009)

Probably your best chance is to purchase old Issues of BUf.
Using the terms Buf + magazine via google I found a site that does it and so can you.
(Its rather expensive)


----------



## Crewchick (Mar 25, 2010)

Just checking in again. still looking. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mac5689 (Mar 25, 2010)

now this story i remember see, i just don't remember where it was


----------

